

Marketing to China - gspyrou
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.822899.9

======
iworkforthem
not sure what products/software are you selling, as a guide you can do these;

\- having a chinese version of your website/store is a must, the larger
portion of the china market still use chinese as their first language. pls get
local chinese n not some foreign translator, it an't the same.

\- forums and micro-sites as huge there, you need to cross site promote your
items. all these websites have huge followers which you can convert quite
easily if you done your promotion correctly.

\- advertising on the local search engine/portal. google is not that large in
china, baidu, sina, etc are bigger there, know where the searched traffic
comes from.

\- if you have actual products, local endorsement come in very useful. the
internet still just appeal to the younger generation, the older generation
still use TV as their primarily source of information. with a local celebrity
endorsement, acceptance of your product is much easier.

